# My poor, poor Teddy



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry, no advice to offer. I would get him checked by a vet and then take things from there depending on the results

Good wishes on their way for Teddy


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I would consider either laser therapy or acupuncture--both could help with pain and healing if there is a tear. Also consider asking your vet for some type of pain medication for him (i.e., metacam)--even when they are in pain, our four-legged ones usually won't let on that they're hurting.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I am probably going to bring him in tomorrow to the vet if he is not better. I feel so bad...he is still trying to run around like a maniac.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor guy - sending him healing thoughts.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm sorry Teddy is having problems...getting old is not for sissies!

Maybe you should consider some area rugs for the kitchen floor. We got a plain runner for 79 cents a foot at Mennards to help Penny on the slippery floors. She wants to tear around too...her ACL surgery is a week from today.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Prayers for your little guy. It is so hard to see them get old. I know how hard it is when they have heart problems and you cant get them help when they hurt. My Beau had heart problems.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks for the good wishes...he is doing much better today so I am playing the wait and see game with him. He absolutely hates going to the vets and doesn't appear to be in pain so I am going to see how he is tomorrow. He absolutely panics and runs a fever everytime we go to the vets so I don't want to stress him out more.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Teddy*

Praying for your little Teddy!


----------



## jameswatts1990 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey Cory, sorry to hear about Teddy. Sounds like joint issues, as other users have guessed. I've previously used *Synoquin *from VetPlus http://www.vetplus.co.uk/PDF/LEAF/synoquin_leaflet.pdf which worked great! I was warned against using Metacam, as, like other NSAIDs can have potentially dangerous long term side effects. Synoquin uses pure, natural products so you don't get any of those nasty side effects! Hope that helps!


----------

